# mpg



## 126291 (Jul 29, 2009)

hi i am thinking of buying a talbot autosleeper talisman 2 litre petrol can anyone tell me what the mpg is as ive been told it will only do 18/20 miles per gallon thanks :?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

doesn't sound too far off, the diesels were a little better, but not much, just have a ligth foot and get a LPG convesion, it's not a big job on them I seem to remeber hearing somewhere, basically a plate twixt manifold and carb, a pipe or two, a switch and of course a tank, then it'll be more like 40 mpg (cost wise) there is one on ebay now (item No = 360167044886 ) 3 days to run, which might fit yours.

Kev.


----------



## 126291 (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for your repy kev n liz


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*talbot*

I would suggest you check it out carefully as I was round my local garage and he had a 2lts petrol motorhome in that had broken down !The distributor had gone.He was astonished to find that he could'nt get one anywhere.Apparently spares are not readily available.Talbot vans in the scrapyards are mostly Diesels.and the Talbot engine he told me was not the same as fitted to the cars.


----------

